# Puppy a nuisance in class?



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I would be cautious with Gary at dog park. I assume he is small, but larger than 25 pounds that would put him in large dog park. He is very young, and you never know what kind if dogs he will come across. maybe arrange a play date with one or two dogs he knows.

As to the Mastiff,keep your distance. Better safe than sorry. Possibly the Mastiff owners were concerned about their dog inadvertently hurting Gary.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Did the mastiff vocally tell Gary off? If a dog isn't having it, they will make it known. Dog play looks ugly a lot of the time. Shibas have chewed and yanked on Molly's cheeks (that's their play style) and she's been squished by heavy dogs while wrestling, but if Molly doesn't tell them off and goes back for more, I figure she's having fun. Sometimes puppy parents are just paranoid and don't know what normal play can look like. I wouldn't worry about it, but you should probably avoid dog parks and take Gary to puppy play instead until you figure out whether or not he really is playing inappropriately with other dogs. Plus, I wouldn't put any stock in an opinion of a dog owner who would roll their eyes at a puppy...:uhoh:


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

It could be that the mastiff owners don't want to let thier dog play, because they want to keep him focused to do the obedience work. In puppy classes they often have time for the dogs to play and socialize, but beyond that you usually do not play in class. You should always ask people before you let him play anyways, as you don't know how other dogs will react to a puppy jumping on thier head  Maybe you could see if there is a place near you that offers playgroups.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Why not ask the trainer leading the class? Personally, I don't like dog parks and I don't let my dog play when it is time to work. If you start that then the dog will always want to play when it sees other dogs. Just my opinion.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing as The Artful Dodger...in puppy class there is playtime, in obedience classes not anymore. That was really a point with Tess, too, when she started obedience. It didn't help that her brother was in the same class, of course! Our trainer allowed a little playing after class, but was very strict about no playing before class. We were told to sit with the dogs facing away from the other dogs, having them focus on us. Ask your trainer!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

It could be that you are in an intermediate class, which is expected to have a higher level of training before going in. Is there a beginners class you could enroll in? For us, there is puppy kindergarten, then beginner, then intermediate etc...


----------



## Gavin's Golden Gary (Apr 29, 2012)

inge said:


> I was going to say the same thing as The Artful Dodger...in puppy class there is playtime, in obedience classes not anymore. That was really a point with Tess, too, when she started obedience. It didn't help that her brother was in the same class, of course! Our trainer allowed a little playing after class, but was very strict about no playing before class. We were told to sit with the dogs facing away from the other dogs, having them focus on us. Ask your trainer!


The trainer was the one who actually suggested playtime with the mastiff for a few minutes before class started. (this is our second class meeting, the first one she let him play with a German shepherd puppy). She likes for them to play for a few minutes, and then starts class.
She also encouraged the dog park so that he could burn his puppy energy off. I'm a newbie to dog parks and had asked her. She said that most dogs there have "puppy sense" and will usually hold back, but will also teach puppies bite inhibition.
Thoughts?


----------



## Gavin's Golden Gary (Apr 29, 2012)

Jennifer1 said:


> It could be that you are in an intermediate class, which is expected to have a higher level of training before going in. Is there a beginners class you could enroll in? For us, there is puppy kindergarten, then beginner, then intermediate etc...


Oh yes, I totally understand that. Gary was already in puppy class at 8 weeks and passed. We kept on going because he was having a lot of fun. The trainer lets the dogs play at the beginning of class, so my question was whether his play style was too rough for the Mastiff.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

NO to the dog park. Mainly because the risk of clueless owners that do not control their dogs is astronomically high and Gary could too easily get hurt by other dogs.

Find some friends or neighbors with friendly adult dogs and arrange to have some play dates with them. That will be a controlled situation with owners who are both watching the interaction. And adult dogs are good at teaching puppy manners.

As for the Mastiff puppy, you have people living with Eeyore, compared to a Golden puppy who is like Tigger. They probably are so used to a low level activity, in comparison to a Golden puppy, they thought Gary was on uppers, lol. Don't let it bother you. You have a happy, active, normal puppy, so do they for their breed they just are used to a totally different energy level.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I doubt his play style was too rough for the Mastiff and from the way you described his play it sounds appropriate. How old is the Mastiff?

Sounds more like a human issue than a dog issue. Just remember to keep your sense of humor and make training fun for your pup.


----------



## Gavin's Golden Gary (Apr 29, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Did the mastiff vocally tell Gary off? If a dog isn't having it, they will make it known. Dog play looks ugly a lot of the time. Shibas have chewed and yanked on Molly's cheeks (that's their play style) and she's been squished by heavy dogs while wrestling, but if Molly doesn't tell them off and goes back for more, I figure she's having fun. Sometimes puppy parents are just paranoid and don't know what normal play can look like. I wouldn't worry about it, but you should probably avoid dog parks and take Gary to puppy play instead until you figure out whether or not he really is playing inappropriately with other dogs. Plus, I wouldn't put any stock in an opinion of a dog owner who would roll their eyes at a puppy...:uhoh:


I can't remember if the Mastiff told him off. Gary barks when he is excited to play and maybe that annoyed the owners. I just remember her responding to his play bows and her coming back to him. As for puppy class, Gary couldn't play in his Puppy Class because we had 2 other dogs that were too growl-y and often had to sit with their backs to each other the whole 6 weeks.


----------



## Gavin's Golden Gary (Apr 29, 2012)

Selli-Belle said:


> I doubt his play style was too rough for the Mastiff and from the way you described his play it sounds appropriate. How old is the Mastiff?
> 
> Sounds more like a human issue than a dog issue. Just remember to keep your sense of humor and make training fun for your pup.


I would say she was probably 6 months or older, I don't think she was a year just yet. She was definitely bigger than him and could easily swat him down. (Which I wouldn't mind, because it would be teaching him some puppy manners)


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"Apparently, the Mastiff's owners did not think so and after that, they would keep her away from him. In fact, I think they thought of him as too rambunctious and a nuisance. ( While we were practicing our "stays" with the trainer, Gary moved after 20 seconds instead of 30 seconds, I saw them rolling their eyes at him.)"

The Mastiff owners may not have the same expectations of what they want to get out of the class for their dog that you do for your dog.

Usually after you advance out of the puppy class there isn't any or much dog to dog socialization involved. These classes are to have a trainer teach you how to teach your dog. Then you go home and train all week. (homework) You then come back to class and evaluate what the dog actually got from your week of training and then the trainer teaches you more. And this repeats until the end of the class. 

The focus is your dog/pup focusing and working/playing with you in a distracted enviroment. Out in public there will be tons of distractions and you want your dog to listen to cues and offer good choices out in the public setting. 

At this point for socialization you need to see what other dogs in the class that you think will play well with your dog and discuss with the other owner and make your own play dates for that type of socialization outside of class time. If there were owners and dogs that you did like in your puppy class that you didn't contact maybe that trainer would help you send out a meet up so you guys can meet and exchange contact information.


----------



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi! I personnaly teached at petsmart, so I know their curriculum by heart. Once your puppy knows all the basic behavior like sit, down, leave it, come, loose leash walking, stay, etc. he is ready for intermediate (in that school anywais). You want to bring those behaviors to the next level, He is now gonna learn to work with more duration, distance and distraction. I have no dought that you are in the appropriat class. Unfortunetly when it comes to obedience, some people take it pretty seriously, so it might not be the best place for your pup to play, althought it is a great place for him to get use to listen to you with other dogs around. 
Also many researchs as proven that a puppy under the age of 4-5months are not socialy has developpe, to them a growl/warning from another dog might be registered has come and play some more, they might not understand the other dogs body language either. If you can always ask the owner if their dog is friendly. 
I think the park is a very good idea, its a great place to practice their recall, and for your dog to get use to be off leash, its also important that they get sociolise as much as possible, in different envirement. As unusual as it might sounds I have met many golden that needed to be sociolise, with eveything from people, to animals, to dogs even envirement. 
What I did with charlie is that when ever on a leash he has to keep his four paws on the ground he can say hi to the other dogs but he is not aloud to jump or play fight with them ever. And when ever I take that leash off he is free to play and run. 
So if you apply that rule, I know that at Petsmart you always have a leash on, even tho its on the ground for a stay or wait, your dog will still be abble to sociolise with out getting too exited. 
Hope this helps a bit! Keep in mind that you probably have the youngest in class, he is probably a lot more easyly distracted, Good luck with everything and if you need tips about any of the new behavior you will be learning in that class or the next, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Gavin's Golden Gary (Apr 29, 2012)

(The Mastiff owners may not have the same expectations of what they want to get out of the class for their dog that you do for your dog.
Usually after you advance out of the puppy class there isn't any or much dog to dog socialization involved. These classes are to have a trainer teach you how to teach your dog. Then you go home and train all week. (homework) You then come back to class and evaluate what the dog actually got from your week of training and then the trainer teaches you more. And this repeats until the end of the class. 
The focus is your dog/pup focusing and working/playing with you in a distracted enviroment. Out in public there will be tons of distractions and you want your dog to listen to cues and offer good choices out in the public setting. )

I totally understand that Gary should be focusing on his lessons during class time, which he is for the most part. I enrolled him in Intermediate knowing full well that we would be dealing with distractions etc. The play incident was the first 5 minutes of class (something that the trainer wanted them to do) and then have training begin. I wasn't planning on having Gary play the entire time. I guess I was just used to the owners from the previous class, who were all very supportive and cordial to everyone. This is going to sound really snarky (I apologize in advance), but I just thought that it was unnecessary for the eye rolls when everyone was there to learn and their own dog couldn't manage to stay for 30 seconds either.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't think you need to apologize. I agree with you that "rolling their eyes" was not polite. It would have been much better if they would have communicated to you instead. 

As a golden lover myself it is really hard for me to believe that anyone wouldn't appreciate the social butterfly/clownish antics of a golden puppy but there are people like that out there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would agree there might be a difference in expectations  Nothing personal against either you or your dog. Rolling eyes is kind of rude though, unless possibly their dog started to break when yours did? 

When I bring a dog to a class, I use the distractions of other dogs to 1) practice focus 2) teach them they can relax around and amid activity and 3) teach them they may not sniff or approach other dogs unless given permission. I do know several people have made snarky comments that my dogs must not be friendly and hey, that is okay - they are friendly and I'd like to keep it that way. 

So I guess I am saying that the other owners may just have different needs for the class.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Next time, I would simply ask the Mastiff owners if they would mind if your puppy and theirs played for 5 minutes before class. If they say no, just smile and say "Okay, no problem!" and move on. It might be that they just don't want their dog getting riled up before class (although, a riled up Mastiff... hah, do those exist?).

Funny, my dog Flora is scared of most dogs, but in her first puppy class she was ENAMORED with an enormous male mastiff puppy. They would lie on the floor together, noses touching, and bat at each other with their paws. Everyone in the class called them boyfriend and girlfriend. 

Must be goldens just like those big gentle giants!


----------



## Gavin's Golden Gary (Apr 29, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> I would agree there might be a difference in expectations  Nothing personal against either you or your dog. Rolling eyes is kind of rude though, unless possibly their dog started to break when yours did?


We were doing the "stay" exercise one at a time, so that the trainer could observe each one. Gary's turn was first, and he only "stayed" for 20 seconds. The Mastiff was the last one to go.

But you guys are definitely right. Some owners are not used to the bouncy, playfulness of a golden puppy,  which is why I raised the dog park question where he could possibly learn some manners. 

(Funny, my dog Flora is scared of most dogs, but in her first puppy class she was ENAMORED with an enormous male mastiff puppy. They would lie on the floor together, noses touching, and bat at each other with their paws. Everyone in the class called them boyfriend and girlfriend. 

Must be goldens just like those big gentle giants!)

Yes I completely agree. Gary has always gravitated towards bigger dogs. I don't know what it is. He always heads straight for them whenever we see them at Petsmart, Petco etc.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I think Gary is being a normal Golden puppy. Those Mastiff owners don't understand Golden puppy behavior. It is still important though that Gary learn that class time is not play time. Keep working on telling him to "Leave it" and "Watch me". I have to remind Mercy to pay attention to me because she too loves to play with other dogs. When she gets excited she will pull towards certain dogs. Dog parks are a debatable controversial subject. I have heard both sides of the issue and I was considering joining my local dog park, but now I am not so sure.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For me the whole point of going to obedience class would be to teach the dog to ignore the other dog and have them focus on me. I would be very put out if someone allowed their dog to run over and jump on mine, even if it were entirely appropriate play. I would immediately grab my dog and ask the person to remove their dog. And then steer clear of that person/dog.

I wouldn't put a whole lot of stock on advice given to you based solely on them being labeled a Petsmart trainer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was hesitant to comment because I don't have any idea how people can manage to train their dogs without getting into each other's space at those little Petsmart centers. 

But there are probably a couple things to keep in mind before getting snarky about the other owners...

Mastiff puppies can be high energy and pretty silly. I have a friend whose mastiff grew up going to all the same classes as Jacks. They are best buds. They are about the same size (she's small for a mastiff) and love each other.

We let the dogs visit on the side - and that's all OK with both of us as long as neither of the dogs gets carried away and as long as neither of our dogs are on the training floor and neither of us are training. 

That said, we know each other. We trained together many years ago when both of us had our previous dogs. And we furthermore, we know our dogs are good with other dogs. 

But the way I was reading the original post was you let your dog get into the mastiff's face/space without asking the owners if it was OK. It could be that they really didn't want their dog any more distracted by the other dogs in class than it was already. 

And I'll be honest here - back when I was doing puppy classes with Jacks I did get pretty ticked off when some of the other people there would let their dogs loose before class to play on the training floor. And these dogs were running up and trying to jump on my young dog who was on leash and under control. I wound up picking him up and holding him in my lap until they leashed their dogs. 

If you have friends with good sound dogs, best to arrange play dates with them. Outside of training class.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> For me the whole point of going to obedience class would be to teach the dog to ignore the other dog and have them focus on me. I would be very put out if someone allowed their dog to run over and jump on mine, even if it were entirely appropriate play.


This is me too. Letting my pup play before the training class would kind of defeat the purpose of what I'm trying to do there. I LOVE his golden personality, but there is a time and a place for it, and I need my pup to learn that it's not always playtime, and we can't always greet every dog like a long lost best friend. I have moved chairs because of an overly playful dog. Anyway, that might be the mastiff owners as well. And, who knows about the eye rolling. No way to know if it was directed at you or Gary.

All that said, we do go to the dog park, doggie day care, playdates.... I try to give Zeke many chances to play with other dogs so her CAN focus during training. We started going to the dog park at around 4 months. I think we are lucky, because we love our park! It is small, and there is limited membership, and I know almost every dog that goes. We've made a few human friends there, but not near as many dog friends as Zeke has made. It's funny to see him recognize the different dogs and remember their play habits/preferences.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> For me the whole point of going to obedience class would be to teach the dog to ignore the other dog and have them focus on me. I would be very put out if someone allowed their dog to run over and jump on mine, even if it were entirely appropriate play. I would immediately grab my dog and ask the person to remove their dog. And then steer clear of that person/dog.
> 
> I wouldn't put a whole lot of stock on advice given to you based solely on them being labeled a Petsmart trainer.





Megora said:


> I was hesitant to comment because I don't have any idea how people can manage to train their dogs without getting into each other's space at those little Petsmart centers.
> 
> But there are probably a couple things to keep in mind before getting snarky about the other owners...
> 
> ...





toliva said:


> This is me too. Letting my pup play before the training class would kind of defeat the purpose of what I'm trying to do there. I LOVE his golden personality, but there is a time and a place for it, and I need my pup to learn that it's not always playtime, and we can't always greet every dog like a long lost best friend. I have moved chairs because of an overly playful dog. Anyway, that might be the mastiff owners as well. And, who knows about the eye rolling. No way to know if it was directed at you or Gary.
> 
> All that said, we do go to the dog park, doggie day care, playdates.... I try to give Zeke many chances to play with other dogs so her CAN focus during training. We started going to the dog park at around 4 months. I think we are lucky, because we love our park! It is small, and there is limited membership, and I know almost every dog that goes. We've made a few human friends there, but not near as many dog friends as Zeke has made. It's funny to see him recognize the different dogs and remember their play habits/preferences.


 
Did you miss the part where the instructor told them to let the puppies play before starting class?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> Did you miss the part where the instructor told them to let the puppies play before starting class?


Obviously I was more focused on the fact that the golden dragged the owner over to the mastiff and play commenced prior to asking permission from the owners of the other dog.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Did you miss the part where the instructor told them to let the puppies play before starting class?


No I didn't miss it, that's why I said I wouldn't automatically put much stock into advice given by the trainer. Being a Petsmart trainer doesn't mean they are a bad trainer, but it certainly doesn't mean they are a good trainer either.


----------



## Gavin's Golden Gary (Apr 29, 2012)

Megora said:


> Obviously I was more focused on the fact that the golden dragged the owner over to the mastiff and play commenced prior to asking permission from the owners of the other dog.


Let me clarify this. In no way would I let Gary just jump on any dog or etc. without asking anyone's permission to play first. He gravitated towards the dog but he was still on a leash. He was not in her face or even close to her face. The trainer then said to let Gary and the mastiff play for the first 5 minutes of class, which is why they started playing. (I guess I omitted this from my original post because I would assume that everyone should ask permission before it was okay to play with other dogs).
I was not asking about playing DURING class. When play time was over, I made sure he was in his "area" doing exercises. I was asking as to where I could take him (dog park question) so that he could learn appropriate play behavior. In no way did I try to suggest that Intermediate class was playtime.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't have much to say about the class... but I'd say NO to the dog park. I'm just not a big fan of them. Some dogs will be sensitive to puppies but others will be annoyed by puppy antics and will bite. It's just not worth it to me.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Gavin, 
I'm one of the lone voices on GRF who thinks dog parks are good places. Not for everyone, and with certain guidelines In place, but good places overall. Both my dogs adore going to play at the DP. If you'd like more info on how I trained my puppy Tucker to be safe at the DP, please send a PM and I'll be glad to chime in. 

You don't say what part of Calif you are in, but in my area on the Peninsula just south of SF, there are a fair number of places that offer puppy socials or play dates. These are the BEST. Supervised and safe for puppies. Tucker had a blast at these and learned a lot about good doggie manners. Day care centers have them, our SPCA has them, etc. google for them, and check MeetUps.

It sounds like you have a happy goofy GR puppy on your hands.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Gavin's Golden Gary said:


> Let me clarify this. In no way would I let Gary just jump on any dog or etc. without asking anyone's permission to play first. He gravitated towards the dog but he was still on a leash. He was not in her face or even close to her face. The trainer then said to let Gary and the mastiff play for the first 5 minutes of class, which is why they started playing. (I guess I omitted this from my original post because I would assume that everyone should ask permission before it was okay to play with other dogs).


I thought I read that your dog pulled you over to where the mastiff was. 



> *When he saw the Mastiff, he immediately ran over (had a leash on him to control him) and wanted to play.* She played with him, put her paws on top of him if he got too rough. Gary would constantly roll over and show her his belly, then jump up on her, play bow and bark. I thought that was normal play behavior.


I saw the trainer suggested that the dogs play, but I wondered if the mastiff's owner was OK with the playing. Do they let their dog play with other dogs, etc? Or were they put on the spot by the trainer? 



> I was not asking about playing DURING class. When play time was over, I made sure he was in his "area" doing exercises. I was asking as to where I could take him (dog park question) so that he could learn appropriate play behavior. In no way did I try to suggest that Intermediate class was playtime.


I have never taken my dog to a dog park and never will, so can't help you there.

I do suggest doing play dates with friends with nice dogs. If you have a fenced in yard or the other person has a fenced in yard, let them loose. 

Jacks had two dog-brothers when he was a pup, but even there he always had playdates with our neighbors dogs. It was good for the neighbors dogs, and good for Jacks.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

For us, we repeated the beginning obedience class a couple of times, not because Tucker did not pass, but because he was not mature enough for the next class. Doesn't sound to me like you did anything wrong, it is just that the mastiff owners, for whatever reason, do not want their dog to play. The rolling of the eyes is not cool, though. In our classes we all cheered for each others achievements, and sympathized with their struggles. Sounds like they suffer from breedism. Ignore them. 

I do have to admit, I am a bit put off by a trainer that recommends the dog park. My recommendation is to me very selective as to who your pup greets and plays with. We weren't, and it created some issues with Tucker, that took us a long time to work thru. If you can, see of you can find a dog training club in your area. You will likely find a very supportive group of like minded people, with wonderful dogs.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Did you miss the part where the instructor told them to let the puppies play before starting class?


I didn't miss it, but just because the trainer says it is ok doesn't mean I agree with it. I don't let my puppy play before class because it would be too hard to settle him down to focus when class starts. Maybe the mastiff owners feel the same way. Of the young mastiffs I know, they are all easily excitable and I could see how it would be hard to get them settled - esp for such a big dog.

OutWest, you aren't alone - I agree with you. I love our dog park.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Good for you for taking your pup to classes. It is a great way to bond with your dog and learn together. For whatever reason the Mastiff owner doesn't want their dog to play. I sort of agree with that idea because of the difficulty of settling the pups down to concentrate but regardless don't let that experience infuence your learning process. Ignore any "eye rolling" and focus on your dog. You may have misread their intentions but the class should be about you and your own pup. Other dogs will be making mistakes along the way, including the Mastiff.

For play time I would find friends who have dogs that you trust if that is something that you want for you puppy. As far as dog parks, well, some people have been lucky and have had positive experiences but it may depend upon the area where you live and the types of people that bring their dogs to the park. It is not uncommon on this site to read about a negative dog park incident.

Most of all enjoy your puppy and the fun experiences that are ahead for you!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think anyone should have an issue with the OP letting her dog play at the beginning of the class when the instructor told her to. In that situation it doesn't really matter what we think of PetSmart training or the instructors advice. Who knows what the Mastiff people were thinking, but the Op acted appropriately and removed her puppy when they indicated that they wanted her to. Big kudos to her for doing the right thing. 

When my Selli was young, she took a tricks class with one of her best friends (who coincidentally we are babysitting right now), we were like the disruptive kids in the back of the room since they kept trying to play with each other. We did keep them separated when we were practicing and could disturb the other dogs. The tone of the class was very relaxed and everyone learned a great deal and we all had FUN. Selli and Brady can still do a synchronized routine of tricks learned from that class.

As to the Mastiff people, I tell all the new members of our dog park after they have passed the temperament test, that our main goal is that everyone, dogs and people, leave having had a good time. So if your dog is interacting with another dog and not having fun, ask the owners of the other dog to stop their dog from doing what it is doing and if someone feels your dog is being inappropriate and asks you to remove you dog from the encounter, do it. It really does not matter who is right and who is wrong about the interaction. Some people may over react to dogs playing and perceive it as over the top and some people are not sensitive enough to the signals the dogs are giving. 

My whole point in saying this is that some people are not going to have the same mindset about what is appropriate. The rolling of the eyes is rude, but there are plenty of rude people out there. Write those people off, unfortunate since you pup seemed to like their dog, but life (in a cosmic kinda way). 

And since I brought up dog parks, yep I own a private one. I would not take my dogs to the local public dog parks and my dogs would not enjoy them (nothing to sniff and no water to swim in). They vary greatly. I would check out the scene at some local parks without your pup and speak to the people using them. Then if you feel comfortable take your baby in, but pay close attention to his signals and ONLY let him play with calmer gentle dogs. At this point it is just if not more important that he has positive interactions with other dogs than just interactions. It would be wonderful if you could find another pup the same age. Are any of his litter mates around? How about other pups from his first puppy class?


----------



## Gavin's Golden Gary (Apr 29, 2012)

Megora said:


> I saw the trainer suggested that the dogs play, but I wondered if the mastiff's owner was OK with the playing. Do they let their dog play with other dogs, etc? Or were they put on the spot by the trainer?


There was another dog attending the class, a German Shepherd puppy, who also joined in on the play. And yes, both owners agreed to play before the start of the class. I don't know if they felt put on the spot. The German Shepherd had a calmer, more mellow play style, more tail wagging and licks, whereas Gary was more play bows and barks. Gary played with the German Shepherd puppy last week when the 1st week of class started. The Mastiff missed the first week.


----------



## Gavin's Golden Gary (Apr 29, 2012)

Selli-Belle said:


> It would be wonderful if you could find another pup the same age. Are any of his litter mates around? How about other pups from his first puppy class?


That's a good idea. We live fairly close to the breeder, I should contact her and see if anyone that had purchased from the litter live close by. 
As for the other pups in his first puppy class, we could not have any puppy play time. The other 2 dogs in his class were very growl-y with anyone (a Poodle and a Schnauzer) and had to have their backs to each other during the class. The trainer (same one we have now in Intermediate) was not comfortable with any of the dogs playing with each other because of this.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you should take Gary to puppy play. It's a GREAT way to socialize with other pups close in age under the supervision of trainers. It's a little pricey (I paid $10 for 30 minute session but there are definitely cheaper places), but it was so worth it. I took her at least once a week until she turned 18 weeks and she plays GREAT with other dogs, big and small.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Gavin's Golden Gary said:


> Let me clarify this. In no way would I let Gary just jump on any dog or etc. without asking anyone's permission to play first. He gravitated towards the dog but he was still on a leash. He was not in her face or even close to her face. The trainer then said to let Gary and the mastiff play for the first 5 minutes of class, which is why they started playing. (I guess I omitted this from my original post because I would assume that everyone should ask permission before it was okay to play with other dogs).
> I was not asking about playing DURING class. When play time was over, I made sure he was in his "area" doing exercises. I was asking as to where I could take him (dog park question) so that he could learn appropriate play behavior. In no way did I try to suggest that Intermediate class was playtime.


 
If that's the case then the mastiff owners are just being snotty. Move on. Not everyone loves our beautiful, playful, smart over friendly goldens.


----------

